# Pepper Drop



## Buckster (Nov 29, 2010)

About 25 years ago, I picked up a book on lighting techniques made by Kodak. Lots of terrific photos, explanations, and the lighting diagrams that went with them. The one on the cover was of a red pepper splashing into water with a blue background, and I always thought it was just a killer shot and something I'l like to try to shoot myself some day.

A few weeks ago, I picked up an aquarium to shoot photos of a tree frog that hopped into the house I'm renting and, after turning it loose, I thought about what else I could do with the aquarium. That's when that cover shot of the pepper came to mind.

I already had everything I needed but the pepper. How hard could it be? Off to the local market I went.

I started with the background. Held up a white background and saw that window light behind it would mess with me, so added a black one behind it and all was good.

Next I set up a 200 w/s studio head with a blue gel and barn doors to control spill. At 1/200 shutter, I dialed it in at f/13 to get the vibrant blue background I was looking for.

Next I dangled the pepper off a fishing line into the aquarium that still had no water in it, and arranged two 580EXII flashes into reflector umbrellas, and came up with -2 on both for even lighting, then applied a 2:1 ratio to get some depth.

Light from the umbrellas was spilling onto the background, so I set up flags next to the tank to kill it and get back my rich blue background.

I could see the entire room behind the camera reflected in the face of the tank, so I hung black felt as flocking behind the camera on a makeshift background stand (two tripods with a broomstick gaffer's taped to the top). Light was still coming in and lighting the camera and tripod from another window to camera right, so I blocked that off with more of the black felt. One last reflection was of the tripod head itself reflecting light from the flash. A bit of gaffer's tape hung in front of it killed it nicely.

Next I filled the tank and tried a drop. I remote triggered while dropping the pepper. My timing was off, and I wished I'd brought the IR trigger I left at home on the shelf (I'm on the road in Alabama presently).

More importantly though, it was immediately evident that I'd need to work out a splash guard to keep my gear dry, not have to deal with water drops and drips down the back and front of the tank, and not have to clean up a big mess.

I pulled out another light stand and set up an illuminator arm sticking out straight over the tank, about a foot or more higher than the tank. From that, I arranged a framework made of 4 frame rods from a softbox and a wire coat hanger, using gaffer's tape to hold it all in place. Attached to that, I used tall kitchen garbage bags, gaffer's taped to the inside of the tank top and up the framework. Splashguard in place!

After hours of setting it all up, test shooting my way through the process, I thought to myself again, "How hard could it be?"

Finally, I was ready to capture the moment. At least a hundred shots later, I had three that I deemed "keepers".


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 29, 2010)

#1 is my favorite. I also like the last because you flipped it. 

Turn #2 90degrees clockwise and it looks like icy fingers reaching out, grabbing the pepper. Thanks for explaining the setup. I was surprised the gelled flash made the black background so richly blue. I took note of that and filed it away.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 29, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> #1 is my favorite. I also like the last because you flipped it.
> 
> Turn #2 90degrees clockwise and it looks like icy fingers reaching out, grabbing the pepper. Thanks for explaining the setup. I was surprised the gelled flash made the black background so richly blue. I took note of that and filed it away.


Thanks kindly! I hadn't noticed the icy fingers. That's pretty cool! 

Actually, that's a white background with a black background behind it, placed just to cut the light from a window behind that. I could have explained that better.

In any case, f-stop-dialing in a gelled background works really well. I picked it up from an old Dean Collins video where he explained how you can make your colors so rich and vibrant and intense that the lab will call you up and ask you to please come pick up your film because it's scaring the other film! LOL!


----------



## mwcfarms (Nov 29, 2010)

These are lovely Buckster. TFS. Going to have to try the gel trick. As soon as I find my hotshoe adapter lol.


----------



## invisible (Dec 2, 2010)

Sweet stuff indeed. I also like #1 the best of the set, but all three are really cool.


----------



## Seekwence (Dec 3, 2010)

Love it! Obvious question: what angle were you setting off the remote flashes to get no glare from the tank. I have a tank I am about to throw out (fish died and I really dont feel like going to the trouble of starting up again). But now this might be kind of a fun project to play around with...


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 3, 2010)

Wow! They sure are something!!!


----------



## Buckster (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks folks! Glad you like them! I had fun with it.



Seekwence said:


> Love it! Obvious question: what angle were you setting off the remote flashes to get no glare from the tank. I have a tank I am about to throw out (fish died and I really dont feel like going to the trouble of starting up again). But now this might be kind of a fun project to play around with...


 
In a nutshell:


----------



## 12sndsgood (Dec 3, 2010)

those are really cool. i think im liking number 2  just wondering (going of bitters remark) if you flipped it upside down it almost look like the water was suspending the pepper in the air. 


very cool indeed. this is some stuff id like to get into trying. soon as i have a free couple hours to myself. so maybe when i retire in 2040.


----------



## Seekwence (Dec 3, 2010)

Buckster said:


> In a nutshell:



Haha, thanks for the visual!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 3, 2010)

So how did you 'time' the drop and shoot? Just estimated it hit or miss? I don't see the fishing line so that worked out excellent too!


----------



## Buckster (Dec 4, 2010)

GeorgieGirl said:


> So how did you 'time' the drop and shoot? Just estimated it hit or miss? I don't see the fishing line so that worked out excellent too!


Yes, I estimated it;

Drop - shoot - review - adjust timing.
Drop - shoot - review - adjust timing.
Drop - shoot - review - adjust timing.
etc., etc., etc...

The fishing line was only attached to dangle it in the empty tank while I set up the lighting.  It wasn't attached during the actual shooting.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 4, 2010)

Excellent shot; liked all the three

Regards


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Buckster said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > So how did you 'time' the drop and shoot? Just estimated it hit or miss? I don't see the fishing line so that worked out excellent too!
> ...



Bryan Peterson does a very similar shot with a strawberry into a glass of sparkling water.  In his setup, he's got a cable release for the camera and he is dropping the strawberry into the glass himself.  Did you have somebody dropping the pepper for you?


----------



## Mark_McCall (Nov 8, 2011)

This is just freakin' cool! 
Looks like you went to alot of trouble to set it up, but WOW...what results.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 8, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > GeorgieGirl said:
> ...


No, same as Peterson, I dropped it myself while triggering with a remote.


----------



## TenaciousTins (Nov 9, 2011)

That is like...SO COOL. Kudos to you. I love all three. I think the second is actually my favorite! very very cool. You could even get me to eat red pepper by looking at the picture


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 9, 2011)

Those are great shots. Thanks for explaining everything, it's interesting.


----------



## PrestonS (Nov 9, 2011)

I really like the results and really appreciate the info and diagrams to show how you set this all up. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ThereSheGoes (Nov 9, 2011)

Beautiful!  Makes me hungry.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Buckster said:


> Next I dangled the pepper off a fishing line into the aquarium that still had no water in it, and arranged two 580EXII flashes into reflector umbrellas, and _*came up with -2 on both for even lighting, then applied a 2:1 ratio to get some depth*_.



What do each of these mean?  (i) Even lighting?  (ii) 2:1 ratio to get depth? 

Thanks.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Very nice shots! And a wonderful explanation of setup!  I remember some of the old Kodak books... wish I still had mine! There were a few shots in them that I remember, and intend to try one of these days!


----------



## Buckster (Dec 29, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > Next I dangled the pepper off a fishing line into the aquarium that still had no water in it, and arranged two 580EXII flashes into reflector umbrellas, and _*came up with -2 on both for even lighting, then applied a 2:1 ratio to get some depth*_.
> ...


When setting up the shot, I wanted to start out with the same levels and quality of light from both sides of the pepper - "even" lighting.  That's basically to set up an "anchor" for a properly exposed shot by finding the correct diffused value and "locking it down".



jwbryson1 said:


> (ii) 2:1 ratio to get depth?


Once I had my "anchor", I was able to adjust the lighting so that one side is less bright than the other while still maintaining the proper diffused value on the brightest side by not increasing it, but rather by decreasing the other side.  This lighting difference ratio allows the shape, contours and texture of the pepper to be more readily, yet subtly, discerned, and gives the subject more "depth".  Common lighting ratios are 2 to 1, expressed 2:1, where the light on one side is at half the power as the light on the other side, 3:1 where it's a third, and even 4:1 where it's a quarter power for very dramatic effects.



jwbryson1 said:


> Thanks.


No problem.  Always glad to help if I can.  :thumbup:


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Buckster said:


> Common lighting ratios are 2 to 1, expressed 2:1, where the light on one side is at half the power as the light on the other side, 3:1 where it's a third, and even 4:1 where it's a quarter power for very dramatic effects.



Is this true with portraits as well as these types of shots?  I think the answer is yes.  What's a typical ratio for hair lighting where the 3rd light is behind the model?  1:1 for key light; 1:2, 1:3, 1:4 for fill and perhaps 1:6 for hair lights?

I just got 2 more umbrellas and 2 YN 560s which gives me a total of 3 speedlights and 3 umbrellas and I'm hoping to try some portraits of my wife and daughters this weekend.

Again, thanks so much.  You are a real talent!


----------



## Buckster (Dec 30, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > Common lighting ratios are 2 to 1, expressed 2:1, where the light on one side is at half the power as the light on the other side, 3:1 where it's a third, and even 4:1 where it's a quarter power for very dramatic effects.
> ...


Yes, that's correct.



jwbryson1 said:


> What's a typical ratio for hair lighting where the 3rd light is behind the model?  1:1 for key light; 1:2, 1:3, 1:4 for fill and perhaps 1:6 for hair lights?


I don't know that there really is a "typical" - it would depend on what you're trying to achieve with the hair light.  In some cases, you just want a very light and subtle 'kiss' of light, so 1:6 might be appropriate.  In others, you may want a very pronounced, bold and distinct rim light, and 1:1 is more in line with that.  You'll just have to play it by ear until you get what works for you in particular situations, I think.  But it'll be a fun learning experience anyway, so it's all good!  :thumbup:



jwbryson1 said:


> I just got 2 more umbrellas and 2 YN 560s which gives me a total of 3 speedlights and 3 umbrellas and I'm hoping to try some portraits of my wife and daughters this weekend.


Have fun with it!



jwbryson1 said:


> Again, thanks so much.  You are a real talent!


Thank you kindly for the warm words.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 30, 2011)

Awesome post Buckster, thanks for sharing.

It just goes to show what you can do with time, ingenuity and know-how.


----------



## paigew (Dec 30, 2011)

I love these! great job! my fave is #2


----------



## cpeay (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice lighting, nice color


----------



## Foxx (Dec 31, 2011)

Nothing of value to add, just wanted to say I appreciate the description(learning alot from it) and am stunned at your setup/perseverance on getting the shot! Amazing!:thumbup:


----------



## Edsport (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome shots. Very sharp and nice colors. I tried this a couple years ago with my 350D and the 18-55mm kit lens. I picked a strawberry from my garden and put the aquarium outside and i used the sun for light (no other light source used). I put a blue background right up next to the aquarium and dropped the strawberry and took a shot. I knew this would be a hit or miss so i took about 50 shots and then went and checked them on my pc, this was the 3rd shot. The rest was useless so it's not easy getting it right. I used a remote for triggering the shutter...







Exif Data
F 4.5
Exposure time 1/1000
Focal length 30mm using my 18-55mm lens.
ISO 200


----------

